# What a pack of cunts (!!!)



## Monisia

Mam problem. Tłumaczę różne dokumenty dla sądu- wszystkie w tej samej sprawie. Są to dokumenty formalne, jak zaświadczenia, wyroki, itp. , ale także inne dowody w postaci prywatnej korespondencji e-mail'owej.
W jednym z maili osoba pisze coś tam komentując sytuację kryzysową i pisze o bardzo konkretnych jej aspektach z punktu widzenia finansisty ale pozwala sobie na osobistą uwagę dotyczącą wielkich przywódców światowych: 
"What a pack of cunts". 
Wiem co to znaczy ale nie bardzo wiem jak to przetłumaczyć. Może ktoś ma pomysł- czy powinnam być dosłowna- w końcu jestem tylko tłumaczem tego co ktoś powiedział; czy też powinnam opisowo zanotować to, że ktoś średnio ładnie coś opisał?


----------



## Szymon Krulikowski

Tłumacz dosłownie. Dosłowne tłumaczenie nie zmienia znaczenia, a chyba tylko w przeciwnym wypadku należy szukać innych odpowiedników. Eufemizować (zwłaszcza w sądzie) też raczej nie wypada...


----------



## Monisia

A jak proponowałbyś przetłumaczyć to akurat zdanie?


----------



## Thomas1

Możńa np:
Ale zgraja pizd.
Ale piździelce.
itp.

Tomek


----------



## kknd

Wydaje mi się, że repertuar przekleństw w naszym języku jest szerszy od angielskiego (nie wiem jak z pozostałymi językami germańskimi/romańskimi), więc z tłumaczeniem (nawet nie do końca ścisłym) nie powinno być problemu. Słyszałem jednak, że rosyjski bije nas tu na głowę, więc oni mogliby tłumaczyć dowolnie z naszego.


----------



## fragile1

Tylko tlumaczenie leb w leb - inaczej nie ma sensu, bo rozumiem, ze poproszeono o tlumaczenie a nie o komentarz. Zawsze mozna zrobic dopisek, ze tlumacznie jest doslowne, ew. na poczatku zaznaczyc , ze tekst zawiera wulgaryzmy - na wypadek, gdyby ktos mial zamiar zemdlec czytajac 
Pozdrawiam


----------



## majlo

I like _piździelce. _It seems like a very good translation.

Monika, ktoś kiedyś powiedział: "nie tłumacz słowo w słowo, tłumacz sens w sens". Myślę, że warto się tego trzymac.


----------



## Idunn

Kuzynka pracuje w sądzie i jest wymagane, żeby świadkowie dosłownie "cytowali" wszelakie wulgaryzmy, które są istotne dla sprawy i tak rzucają tym mięsem w szacownej instytucji
Więc nie wahałabym się użyć słów proponowanych przez Thomasa1


----------



## fragile1

do majlo:
w calej rozciaglosci z wyjatkiem sadu. Ja bym przetlumaczyla leb w leb ew. mozna w nawiasie dodac sens, ale tlumacz w sprawach sadowych moim zdaniem powinien sie maksymalnie ograniczyc do szarego, "tepego" tlumaczenia - sedzia bierze odpowiedzialnosc za wyrok, a nie tlumacz. "sens w sens" jesli to idiom, jesli jest cos, co z tlumaczenia wychodzi samo - tak. Ale wulgaryzmy - coz, istnieja w kazdym jezyku i ludzie ich uzywaja, na tej podstawie tez mozna wyrobic sobie zdanie o kims, kto i jakich wulgaryzmow uzywa.


----------



## majlo

Nie zgadzam się. Zawsze powinno się tłumaczyc "sens w sens", nawet w sądzie. Dosłowne przetłumaczenie takiego wyrażenia jak na przykład: _The defendant took me for a ride, which resulted in me losing 100,000 $. _chyba nie byłoby dobrym pomysłem.
Co nie znaczy oczywiście, że niektóre tłumaczenia dosłowne nie są "sens w sens". I tak jest też właśnie w tym przypadku. _Cunt_, czyli _pizda_; _piździelce _jak najbardziej tutaj pasuje według mnie.


----------

